# Eclipse mit DTP - ClassNot Found Error



## la-finest (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letzten Freitag das "neue" Eclipse Europa gezogen und dann die WTP und DTP und alle dazu benötigten Plugins installiert. Nun möchte ich gernen eine neue Datenbankverbindung anlegen, aber jedes mal wenn ich das Fenster zum Treiber auswählen auswähl, bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung von Eclipse:







in den Details dazu steht:

```
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in org.eclipse.datatools.enablement.msft.sqlserver.profile was unable to load class org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PasswordTextPropertyDescriptor.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.throwException(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:162)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.DriverInstancePropertySource.getPropertyDescriptors(DriverInstancePropertySource.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.computeMergedPropertyDescriptors(PropertySheetEntry.java:167)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.refreshChildEntries(PropertySheetEntry.java:530)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.setValues(PropertySheetEntry.java:760)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetViewer.setInput(PropertySheetViewer.java:943)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetPage.selectionChanged(PropertySheetPage.java:473)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.EditDriverDialog.createDialogArea(EditDriverDialog.java:327)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.TitleAreaDialog.createContents(TitleAreaDialog.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.create(Window.java:426)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.Dialog.create(Dialog.java:1081)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:785)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog.editDriver(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:565)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog.access$800(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog$3.widgetSelected(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:796)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.DriverListCombo$EditButtonSelectionChangedListener.widgetSelected(DriverListCombo.java:666)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:796)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.actions.ViewPropertyAction.run(ViewPropertyAction.java:138)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.Action.runWithEvent(Action.java:498)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:545)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:490)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:402)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2389)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2353)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2219)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$4.run(Workbench.java:466)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:461)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:153)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1169)
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException[1]: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PasswordTextPropertyDescriptor
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:429)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.DriverInstancePropertySource.getPropertyDescriptors(DriverInstancePropertySource.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.computeMergedPropertyDescriptors(PropertySheetEntry.java:167)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.refreshChildEntries(PropertySheetEntry.java:530)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetEntry.setValues(PropertySheetEntry.java:760)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetViewer.setInput(PropertySheetViewer.java:943)
	at org.eclipse.ui.views.properties.PropertySheetPage.selectionChanged(PropertySheetPage.java:473)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.EditDriverDialog.createDialogArea(EditDriverDialog.java:327)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.TitleAreaDialog.createContents(TitleAreaDialog.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.create(Window.java:426)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.Dialog.create(Dialog.java:1081)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:785)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog.editDriver(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:565)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog.access$800(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.dialogs.DriverDefinitionsDialog$3.widgetSelected(DriverDefinitionsDialog.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:796)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ui.DriverListCombo$EditButtonSelectionChangedListener.widgetSelected(DriverListCombo.java:666)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.runEventLoop(Window.java:820)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:796)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.actions.ViewPropertyAction.run(ViewPropertyAction.java:138)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.Action.runWithEvent(Action.java:498)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:545)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:490)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:402)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2389)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2353)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2219)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$4.run(Workbench.java:466)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:461)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:153)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1169)
```

Habt ihr auch schon solche Fehler bekommen, oder evtl. habt ihr ein Vorschlag wie man dies lösen könnte?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
la-finest


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2007)

Hallo la-finest

Am Freitag-Nachmittag kam das ja erst raus.
Ab heute Montag kann man eine stabile Version von EclipseEuropa für JEE-Entwickler runterladen. 

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
(Dieser gelbe kasten auf Platz 2)

Dort ist auch "WTP und DTP" dabei... und aufeinander abgestimmt.
Lad doch das runter und sei Dir sicher das es funktioniert.

;-)


----------



## la-finest (4. Jul 2007)

Okay dann werde ich dies mal tun 

Greetz,
la-finest


----------

